# Instructional Vids for waterfowl???



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Anyone know of any really good instructional vids for mounting waterfowl. Mainly ones with the basics being as i have no idea how to start but sure would like to. For hobby reasons


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

go to taxidermy.net...video's, manuels, lot's to get you started! Good luck!


----------

